# [Materiel/RAM] Pb indeterminé freeze

## Ascodas

Hello,

Suite à cette config dont j'avais parlé ici même, j'enchaine pas mal de problème même si je suis ravi par la machine en fonctionnement normal.

le background :

Il y a un mois environ j'ai eu un problème sur une barrette de ram corsair vendu en pack triple channel. J'ai recu un autre pack en remplacement et il me semble que depuis avoir remis ces trois barettes le systeme est redevenu instable (je tournais avec une seule barrette de 2Go dans l'attente).

D'autre part les 6Go sont bien reconnus par la CM et un Memtest me donne 2 erreurs après plus d'une heure de passage.

Sous Gentoo le problème se traduit par des freezes intempestifs surtout au moment d'un emerge ...

Mais j'ai quand même un doute sur la culpabilité de la memoire à nouveau.

Le problème est facilement lisible dans les logs :

```
Feb  1 20:13:45 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8105a72a>] ? find_get_pages+0x3a/0xbb

Feb  1 20:13:45 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8105a72a>] ? find_get_pages+0x3a/0xbb

Feb  1 20:13:45 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810623e0>] ? pagevec_lookup+0x17/0x1e

Feb  1 20:13:45 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810623e0>] ? pagevec_lookup+0x17/0x1e

Feb  1 20:13:45 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81063427>] ? truncate_inode_pages_range+0x21d/0x318

Feb  1 20:13:45 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81063427>] ? truncate_inode_pages_range+0x21d/0x318

Feb  1 20:13:45 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810ddb67>] ? reiserfs_delete_inode+0x3a/0x117

Feb  1 20:13:45 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810ddb67>] ? reiserfs_delete_inode+0x3a/0x117

Feb  1 20:13:45 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8121ab83>] ? _atomic_dec_and_lock+0x33/0x50

Feb  1 20:13:45 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8121ab83>] ? _atomic_dec_and_lock+0x33/0x50

Feb  1 20:13:45 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810ddb2d>] ? reiserfs_delete_inode+0x0/0x117

Feb  1 20:13:45 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810ddb2d>] ? reiserfs_delete_inode+0x0/0x117

Feb  1 20:13:45 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810966d9>] ? generic_delete_inode+0xd3/0x15e

Feb  1 20:13:45 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810966d9>] ? generic_delete_inode+0xd3/0x15e

Feb  1 20:13:45 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8108f131>] ? do_unlinkat+0xe6/0x13f

Feb  1 20:13:45 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8108f131>] ? do_unlinkat+0xe6/0x13f

Feb  1 20:13:45 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81091614>] ? vfs_readdir+0x82/0x97

Feb  1 20:13:45 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81091614>] ? vfs_readdir+0x82/0x97

Feb  1 20:13:45 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8109179a>] ? sys_getdents+0xb3/0xc1

Feb  1 20:13:45 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8109179a>] ? sys_getdents+0xb3/0xc1

Feb  1 20:13:45 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8100adab>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Feb  1 20:13:45 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8100adab>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#7 stuck for 61s! [rm:21731]

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: Modules linked in: bridge stp llc tun snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq dm_mod raid1 vboxnetadp vboxnetflt vboxdrv snd_usb_audio snd_usb_lib snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_hwdep usbhid nvidia(P) snd_hda_codec_realtek usb_storage snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd e1000e ohci1394 soundcore uhci_hcd ehci_hcd ieee1394 i2c_core snd_page_alloc usbcore rtc button processor sg thermal thermal_sys

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: Modules linked in: bridge stp llc tun snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq dm_mod raid1 vboxnetadp vboxnetflt vboxdrv snd_usb_audio snd_usb_lib snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_hwdep usbhid nvidia(P) snd_hda_codec_realtek usb_storage snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd e1000e ohci1394 soundcore uhci_hcd ehci_hcd ieee1394 i2c_core snd_page_alloc usbcore rtc button processor sg thermal thermal_sys

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: CPU 7:

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: CPU 7:

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: Modules linked in: bridge stp llc tun snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq dm_mod raid1 vboxnetadp vboxnetflt vboxdrv snd_usb_audio snd_usb_lib snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_hwdep usbhid nvidia(P) snd_hda_codec_realtek usb_storage snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd e1000e ohci1394 soundcore uhci_hcd ehci_hcd ieee1394 i2c_core snd_page_alloc usbcore rtc button processor sg thermal thermal_sys

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: Modules linked in: bridge stp llc tun snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq dm_mod raid1 vboxnetadp vboxnetflt vboxdrv snd_usb_audio snd_usb_lib snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_hwdep usbhid nvidia(P) snd_hda_codec_realtek usb_storage snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd e1000e ohci1394 soundcore uhci_hcd ehci_hcd ieee1394 i2c_core snd_page_alloc usbcore rtc button processor sg thermal thermal_sys

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: Pid: 21731, comm: rm Tainted: P           2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1         

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: Pid: 21731, comm: rm Tainted: P           2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1         

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8105a741>]  [<ffffffff8105a741>] find_get_pages+0x51/0xbb

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8105a741>]  [<ffffffff8105a741>] find_get_pages+0x51/0xbb

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: RSP: 0018:ffff880177c95cf8  EFLAGS: 00000246

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: RSP: 0018:ffff880177c95cf8  EFLAGS: 00000246

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: RAX: ffffffffffffffff RBX: ffff880177c95d98 RCX: 0000000000000000

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: RAX: ffffffffffffffff RBX: ffff880177c95d98 RCX: 0000000000000000

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: RDX: 0000000000001b03 RSI: ffffea00050ae790 RDI: ffffea00050ae788

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: RDX: 0000000000001b03 RSI: ffffea00050ae790 RDI: ffffea00050ae788

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: RBP: ffffffff8100b82e R08: ffffffffffffffc0 R09: 0000000000000003

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: RBP: ffffffff8100b82e R08: ffffffffffffffc0 R09: 0000000000000003

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: R10: 0000000000000002 R11: ffff88017d7dc730 R12: ffff880000001000

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: R10: 0000000000000002 R11: ffff88017d7dc730 R12: ffff880000001000

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: R13: 0000000000000002 R14: ffffea00050ae9b8 R15: ffff8801af124800

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: R13: 0000000000000002 R14: ffffea00050ae9b8 R15: ffff8801af124800

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: FS:  00007fbd237766f0(0000) GS:ffff8800280dc000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: FS:  00007fbd237766f0(0000) GS:ffff8800280dc000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: CR2: 0000000000621058 CR3: 0000000177f84000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: CR2: 0000000000621058 CR3: 0000000177f84000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: Call Trace:

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: Call Trace:

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8105a72a>] ? find_get_pages+0x3a/0xbb

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8105a72a>] ? find_get_pages+0x3a/0xbb

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810623e0>] ? pagevec_lookup+0x17/0x1e

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810623e0>] ? pagevec_lookup+0x17/0x1e

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81063427>] ? truncate_inode_pages_range+0x21d/0x318

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81063427>] ? truncate_inode_pages_range+0x21d/0x318

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810ddb67>] ? reiserfs_delete_inode+0x3a/0x117

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810ddb67>] ? reiserfs_delete_inode+0x3a/0x117

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8121ab83>] ? _atomic_dec_and_lock+0x33/0x50

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8121ab83>] ? _atomic_dec_and_lock+0x33/0x50

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810ddb2d>] ? reiserfs_delete_inode+0x0/0x117

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810ddb2d>] ? reiserfs_delete_inode+0x0/0x117

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810966d9>] ? generic_delete_inode+0xd3/0x15e

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810966d9>] ? generic_delete_inode+0xd3/0x15e

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8108f131>] ? do_unlinkat+0xe6/0x13f

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8108f131>] ? do_unlinkat+0xe6/0x13f

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81091614>] ? vfs_readdir+0x82/0x97

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81091614>] ? vfs_readdir+0x82/0x97

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8109179a>] ? sys_getdents+0xb3/0xc1

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8109179a>] ? sys_getdents+0xb3/0xc1

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8100adab>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Feb  1 20:14:50 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8100adab>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#7 stuck for 61s! [rm:21731]

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: Modules linked in: bridge stp llc tun snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq dm_mod raid1 vboxnetadp vboxnetflt vboxdrv snd_usb_audio snd_usb_lib snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_hwdep usbhid nvidia(P) snd_hda_codec_realtek usb_storage snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd e1000e ohci1394 soundcore uhci_hcd ehci_hcd ieee1394 i2c_core snd_page_alloc usbcore rtc button processor sg thermal thermal_sys

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: Modules linked in: bridge stp llc tun snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq dm_mod raid1 vboxnetadp vboxnetflt vboxdrv snd_usb_audio snd_usb_lib snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_hwdep usbhid nvidia(P) snd_hda_codec_realtek usb_storage snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd e1000e ohci1394 soundcore uhci_hcd ehci_hcd ieee1394 i2c_core snd_page_alloc usbcore rtc button processor sg thermal thermal_sys

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: CPU 7:

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: CPU 7:

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: Modules linked in: bridge stp llc tun snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq dm_mod raid1 vboxnetadp vboxnetflt vboxdrv snd_usb_audio snd_usb_lib snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_hwdep usbhid nvidia(P) snd_hda_codec_realtek usb_storage snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd e1000e ohci1394 soundcore uhci_hcd ehci_hcd ieee1394 i2c_core snd_page_alloc usbcore rtc button processor sg thermal thermal_sys

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: Modules linked in: bridge stp llc tun snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq dm_mod raid1 vboxnetadp vboxnetflt vboxdrv snd_usb_audio snd_usb_lib snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_hwdep usbhid nvidia(P) snd_hda_codec_realtek usb_storage snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd e1000e ohci1394 soundcore uhci_hcd ehci_hcd ieee1394 i2c_core snd_page_alloc usbcore rtc button processor sg thermal thermal_sys

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: Pid: 21731, comm: rm Tainted: P           2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1         

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: Pid: 21731, comm: rm Tainted: P           2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1         

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8105a74f>]  [<ffffffff8105a74f>] find_get_pages+0x5f/0xbb

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8105a74f>]  [<ffffffff8105a74f>] find_get_pages+0x5f/0xbb

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: RSP: 0018:ffff880177c95cf8  EFLAGS: 00000293

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: RSP: 0018:ffff880177c95cf8  EFLAGS: 00000293

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: RAX: ffffffffffffffff RBX: ffff880177c95d98 RCX: 0000000000000000

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: RAX: ffffffffffffffff RBX: ffff880177c95d98 RCX: 0000000000000000

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: RDX: 0000000000001b03 RSI: ffffea00050ae790 RDI: ffffea00050ae788

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: RDX: 0000000000001b03 RSI: ffffea00050ae790 RDI: ffffea00050ae788

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: RBP: ffffffff8100b82e R08: ffffffffffffffc0 R09: 0000000000000003

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: RBP: ffffffff8100b82e R08: ffffffffffffffc0 R09: 0000000000000003

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: R10: 0000000000000002 R11: ffff88017d7dc730 R12: ffff880000001000

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: R10: 0000000000000002 R11: ffff88017d7dc730 R12: ffff880000001000

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: R13: 0000000000000002 R14: ffffea00050ae9b8 R15: ffff8801af124800

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: R13: 0000000000000002 R14: ffffea00050ae9b8 R15: ffff8801af124800

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: FS:  00007fbd237766f0(0000) GS:ffff8800280dc000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: FS:  00007fbd237766f0(0000) GS:ffff8800280dc000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: CR2: 0000000000621058 CR3: 0000000177f84000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: CR2: 0000000000621058 CR3: 0000000177f84000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: Call Trace:

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: Call Trace:

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8105a72a>] ? find_get_pages+0x3a/0xbb

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8105a72a>] ? find_get_pages+0x3a/0xbb

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810623e0>] ? pagevec_lookup+0x17/0x1e

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810623e0>] ? pagevec_lookup+0x17/0x1e

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81063427>] ? truncate_inode_pages_range+0x21d/0x318

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81063427>] ? truncate_inode_pages_range+0x21d/0x318

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810ddb67>] ? reiserfs_delete_inode+0x3a/0x117

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810ddb67>] ? reiserfs_delete_inode+0x3a/0x117

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8121ab83>] ? _atomic_dec_and_lock+0x33/0x50

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8121ab83>] ? _atomic_dec_and_lock+0x33/0x50

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810ddb2d>] ? reiserfs_delete_inode+0x0/0x117

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810ddb2d>] ? reiserfs_delete_inode+0x0/0x117

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810966d9>] ? generic_delete_inode+0xd3/0x15e

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810966d9>] ? generic_delete_inode+0xd3/0x15e

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8108f131>] ? do_unlinkat+0xe6/0x13f

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8108f131>] ? do_unlinkat+0xe6/0x13f

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81091614>] ? vfs_readdir+0x82/0x97

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81091614>] ? vfs_readdir+0x82/0x97

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8109179a>] ? sys_getdents+0xb3/0xc1

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8109179a>] ? sys_getdents+0xb3/0xc1

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8100adab>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Feb  1 20:15:56 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8100adab>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#7 stuck for 61s! [rm:21731]

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: Modules linked in: bridge stp llc tun snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq dm_mod raid1 vboxnetadp vboxnetflt vboxdrv snd_usb_audio snd_usb_lib snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_hwdep usbhid nvidia(P) snd_hda_codec_realtek usb_storage snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd e1000e ohci1394 soundcore uhci_hcd ehci_hcd ieee1394 i2c_core snd_page_alloc usbcore rtc button processor sg thermal thermal_sys

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: Modules linked in: bridge stp llc tun snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq dm_mod raid1 vboxnetadp vboxnetflt vboxdrv snd_usb_audio snd_usb_lib snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_hwdep usbhid nvidia(P) snd_hda_codec_realtek usb_storage snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd e1000e ohci1394 soundcore uhci_hcd ehci_hcd ieee1394 i2c_core snd_page_alloc usbcore rtc button processor sg thermal thermal_sys

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: CPU 7:

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: CPU 7:

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: Modules linked in: bridge stp llc tun snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq dm_mod raid1 vboxnetadp vboxnetflt vboxdrv snd_usb_audio snd_usb_lib snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_hwdep usbhid nvidia(P) snd_hda_codec_realtek usb_storage snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd e1000e ohci1394 soundcore uhci_hcd ehci_hcd ieee1394 i2c_core snd_page_alloc usbcore rtc button processor sg thermal thermal_sys

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: Modules linked in: bridge stp llc tun snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq dm_mod raid1 vboxnetadp vboxnetflt vboxdrv snd_usb_audio snd_usb_lib snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_hwdep usbhid nvidia(P) snd_hda_codec_realtek usb_storage snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd e1000e ohci1394 soundcore uhci_hcd ehci_hcd ieee1394 i2c_core snd_page_alloc usbcore rtc button processor sg thermal thermal_sys

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: Pid: 21731, comm: rm Tainted: P           2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1         

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: Pid: 21731, comm: rm Tainted: P           2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1         

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8105a72f>]  [<ffffffff8105a72f>] find_get_pages+0x3f/0xbb

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8105a72f>]  [<ffffffff8105a72f>] find_get_pages+0x3f/0xbb

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: RSP: 0018:ffff880177c95cf8  EFLAGS: 00000246

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: RSP: 0018:ffff880177c95cf8  EFLAGS: 00000246

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: RAX: ffffffffffffffff RBX: ffff880177c95d98 RCX: 0000000000000000

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: RAX: ffffffffffffffff RBX: ffff880177c95d98 RCX: 0000000000000000

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: RDX: 0000000000001b03 RSI: ffffea00050ae790 RDI: ffffea00050ae788

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: RDX: 0000000000001b03 RSI: ffffea00050ae790 RDI: ffffea00050ae788

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: RBP: ffffffff8100b82e R08: ffffffffffffffc0 R09: 0000000000000003

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: RBP: ffffffff8100b82e R08: ffffffffffffffc0 R09: 0000000000000003

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: R10: 0000000000000002 R11: ffff88017d7dc730 R12: ffff880000001000

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: R10: 0000000000000002 R11: ffff88017d7dc730 R12: ffff880000001000

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: R13: 0000000000000002 R14: ffffea00050ae9b8 R15: ffff8801af124800

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: R13: 0000000000000002 R14: ffffea00050ae9b8 R15: ffff8801af124800

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: FS:  00007fbd237766f0(0000) GS:ffff8800280dc000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: FS:  00007fbd237766f0(0000) GS:ffff8800280dc000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: CR2: 0000000000621058 CR3: 0000000177f84000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: CR2: 0000000000621058 CR3: 0000000177f84000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: Call Trace:

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: Call Trace:

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8105a72a>] ? find_get_pages+0x3a/0xbb

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8105a72a>] ? find_get_pages+0x3a/0xbb

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810623e0>] ? pagevec_lookup+0x17/0x1e

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810623e0>] ? pagevec_lookup+0x17/0x1e

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81063427>] ? truncate_inode_pages_range+0x21d/0x318

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81063427>] ? truncate_inode_pages_range+0x21d/0x318

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810ddb67>] ? reiserfs_delete_inode+0x3a/0x117

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810ddb67>] ? reiserfs_delete_inode+0x3a/0x117

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8121ab83>] ? _atomic_dec_and_lock+0x33/0x50

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8121ab83>] ? _atomic_dec_and_lock+0x33/0x50

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810ddb2d>] ? reiserfs_delete_inode+0x0/0x117

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810ddb2d>] ? reiserfs_delete_inode+0x0/0x117

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810966d9>] ? generic_delete_inode+0xd3/0x15e

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810966d9>] ? generic_delete_inode+0xd3/0x15e

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8108f131>] ? do_unlinkat+0xe6/0x13f

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8108f131>] ? do_unlinkat+0xe6/0x13f

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81091614>] ? vfs_readdir+0x82/0x97

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81091614>] ? vfs_readdir+0x82/0x97

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8109179a>] ? sys_getdents+0xb3/0xc1

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8109179a>] ? sys_getdents+0xb3/0xc1

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8100adab>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Feb  1 20:17:02 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8100adab>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#7 stuck for 61s! [rm:21731]

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: Modules linked in: bridge stp llc tun snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq dm_mod raid1 vboxnetadp vboxnetflt vboxdrv snd_usb_audio snd_usb_lib snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_hwdep usbhid nvidia(P) snd_hda_codec_realtek usb_storage snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd e1000e ohci1394 soundcore uhci_hcd ehci_hcd ieee1394 i2c_core snd_page_alloc usbcore rtc button processor sg thermal thermal_sys

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: Modules linked in: bridge stp llc tun snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq dm_mod raid1 vboxnetadp vboxnetflt vboxdrv snd_usb_audio snd_usb_lib snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_hwdep usbhid nvidia(P) snd_hda_codec_realtek usb_storage snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd e1000e ohci1394 soundcore uhci_hcd ehci_hcd ieee1394 i2c_core snd_page_alloc usbcore rtc button processor sg thermal thermal_sys

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: CPU 7:

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: CPU 7:

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: Modules linked in: bridge stp llc tun snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq dm_mod raid1 vboxnetadp vboxnetflt vboxdrv snd_usb_audio snd_usb_lib snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_hwdep usbhid nvidia(P) snd_hda_codec_realtek usb_storage snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd e1000e ohci1394 soundcore uhci_hcd ehci_hcd ieee1394 i2c_core snd_page_alloc usbcore rtc button processor sg thermal thermal_sys

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: Modules linked in: bridge stp llc tun snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq dm_mod raid1 vboxnetadp vboxnetflt vboxdrv snd_usb_audio snd_usb_lib snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_hwdep usbhid nvidia(P) snd_hda_codec_realtek usb_storage snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd e1000e ohci1394 soundcore uhci_hcd ehci_hcd ieee1394 i2c_core snd_page_alloc usbcore rtc button processor sg thermal thermal_sys

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: Pid: 21731, comm: rm Tainted: P           2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1         

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: Pid: 21731, comm: rm Tainted: P           2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1         

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8105a74f>]  [<ffffffff8105a74f>] find_get_pages+0x5f/0xbb

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8105a74f>]  [<ffffffff8105a74f>] find_get_pages+0x5f/0xbb

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: RSP: 0018:ffff880177c95cf8  EFLAGS: 00000293

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: RSP: 0018:ffff880177c95cf8  EFLAGS: 00000293

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: RAX: ffffffffffffffff RBX: ffff880177c95d98 RCX: 0000000000000000

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: RAX: ffffffffffffffff RBX: ffff880177c95d98 RCX: 0000000000000000

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: RDX: 0000000000001b03 RSI: ffffea00050ae790 RDI: ffffea00050ae788

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: RDX: 0000000000001b03 RSI: ffffea00050ae790 RDI: ffffea00050ae788

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: RBP: ffffffff8100b82e R08: ffffffffffffffc0 R09: 0000000000000003

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: RBP: ffffffff8100b82e R08: ffffffffffffffc0 R09: 0000000000000003

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: R10: 0000000000000002 R11: ffff88017d7dc730 R12: ffff880000001000

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: R10: 0000000000000002 R11: ffff88017d7dc730 R12: ffff880000001000

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: R13: 0000000000000002 R14: ffffea00050ae9b8 R15: ffff8801af124800

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: R13: 0000000000000002 R14: ffffea00050ae9b8 R15: ffff8801af124800

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: FS:  00007fbd237766f0(0000) GS:ffff8800280dc000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: FS:  00007fbd237766f0(0000) GS:ffff8800280dc000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: CR2: 0000000000621058 CR3: 0000000177f84000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: CR2: 0000000000621058 CR3: 0000000177f84000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: Call Trace:

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: Call Trace:

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8105a72a>] ? find_get_pages+0x3a/0xbb

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8105a72a>] ? find_get_pages+0x3a/0xbb

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810623e0>] ? pagevec_lookup+0x17/0x1e

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810623e0>] ? pagevec_lookup+0x17/0x1e

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81063427>] ? truncate_inode_pages_range+0x21d/0x318

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81063427>] ? truncate_inode_pages_range+0x21d/0x318

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810ddb67>] ? reiserfs_delete_inode+0x3a/0x117

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810ddb67>] ? reiserfs_delete_inode+0x3a/0x117

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8121ab83>] ? _atomic_dec_and_lock+0x33/0x50

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8121ab83>] ? _atomic_dec_and_lock+0x33/0x50

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810ddb2d>] ? reiserfs_delete_inode+0x0/0x117

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810ddb2d>] ? reiserfs_delete_inode+0x0/0x117

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810966d9>] ? generic_delete_inode+0xd3/0x15e

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810966d9>] ? generic_delete_inode+0xd3/0x15e

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8108f131>] ? do_unlinkat+0xe6/0x13f

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8108f131>] ? do_unlinkat+0xe6/0x13f

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81091614>] ? vfs_readdir+0x82/0x97

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81091614>] ? vfs_readdir+0x82/0x97

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8109179a>] ? sys_getdents+0xb3/0xc1

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8109179a>] ? sys_getdents+0xb3/0xc1

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8100adab>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Feb  1 20:18:07 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8100adab>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Feb  1 20:18:34 corei7 shutdown[14753]: shutting down for system reboot

Feb  1 20:18:34 corei7 shutdown[14753]: shutting down for system reboot

Feb  1 20:18:34 corei7 init: Switching to runlevel: 6

Feb  1 20:18:34 corei7 init: Switching to runlevel: 6

Feb  1 20:18:41 corei7 upsd[5336]: User thomas@127.0.0.1 logged out from UPS [mge]

Feb  1 20:18:41 corei7 upsd[5336]: User thomas@127.0.0.1 logged out from UPS [mge]

Feb  1 20:18:41 corei7 upsmon[5399]: Signal 15: exiting

Feb  1 20:18:41 corei7 upsmon[5399]: Signal 15: exiting

Feb  1 20:18:41 corei7 upsmon[5397]: upsmon parent: read

Feb  1 20:18:41 corei7 upsd[5336]: mainloop: Interrupted system call

Feb  1 20:18:41 corei7 upsd[5336]: Signal 15: exiting

Feb  1 20:18:41 corei7 upsd[5336]: Signal 15: exiting

Feb  1 20:18:42 corei7 usbhid-ups[5277]: Signal 15: exiting

Feb  1 20:18:42 corei7 usbhid-ups[5277]: Signal 15: exiting

Feb  1 20:18:49 corei7 su[5490]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user thomas

Feb  1 20:18:55 corei7 sshd[3923]: Received signal 15; terminating.

###REBOOT avec Magick key#######

Feb  1 20:18:58 corei7 kernel: SysRq : Emergency Sync

Feb  1 20:18:58 corei7 kernel: SysRq : Emergency Sync

Feb  1 20:18:58 corei7 kernel: Emergency Sync complete

Feb  1 20:18:58 corei7 kernel: Emergency Sync complete

Feb  1 20:18:59 corei7 kernel: SysRq : Emergency Remount R/O

Feb  1 20:18:59 corei7 kernel: SysRq : Emergency Remount R/O

[color=red]###BOOT#[/color]

Feb  1 20:21:49 corei7 syslog-ng[3664]: syslog-ng starting up; version='3.0.4'

Feb  1 20:21:49 corei7 syslog-ng[3664]: syslog-ng starting up; version='3.0.4'

Feb  1 20:21:49 corei7 00: 00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Feb  1 20:21:49 corei7 00: 00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Feb  1 20:21:49 corei7 kernel: pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

Feb  1 20:21:49 corei7 kernel: pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

Feb  1 20:21:49 corei7 kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Feb  1 20:21:49 corei7 kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Feb  1 20:21:49 corei7 kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

Feb  1 20:21:49 corei7 kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

Feb  1 20:21:49 corei7 kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Feb  1 20:21:49 corei7 kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Feb  1 20:21:49 corei7 kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

Feb  1 20:21:49 corei7 kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

Feb  1 20:21:49 corei7 kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Feb  1 20:21:49 corei7 kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Feb  1 20:21:49 corei7 kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# disabled

Feb  1 20:21:49 corei7 kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# disabled

Feb  1 20:21:49 corei7 kernel: pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20 io port: [0x3060-0x307f]

Feb  1 20:21:49 corei7 kernel: pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20 io port: [0x3040-0x305f]

Feb  1 20:21:49 corei7 kernel: pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20 io port: [0x3020-0x303f]

Feb  1 20:21:49 corei7 kernel: pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xd3220000-0xd32203ff]

Feb  1 20:21:49 corei7 kernel: pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Feb  1 20:21:49 corei7 kernel: pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

Feb  1 20:21:49 corei7 kernel: pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

Feb  1 20:21:49 corei7 kernel: pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled
```

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider à déchiffrer ca je suis un peu paumé ...

Merci.

PS : un log encore plus lisible :

```

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: kernel BUG at lib/radix-tree.c:452!

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: invalid opcode: 0000 [#1] SMP 

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:07:03.0/resource

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: CPU 5 

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: CPU 5 

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: Modules linked in: bridge stp llc tun snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq dm_mod raid1 vboxnetadp vboxnetflt vboxdrv snd_usb_audio snd_usb_lib snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_hwdep usbhid nvidia(P) snd_hda_codec_realtek usb_storage snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer e1000e ohci1394 snd ieee1394 i2c_core uhci_hcd ehci_hcd soundcore usbcore rtc processor thermal snd_page_alloc sg button thermal_sys

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: Modules linked in: bridge stp llc tun snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq dm_mod raid1 vboxnetadp vboxnetflt vboxdrv snd_usb_audio snd_usb_lib snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_hwdep usbhid nvidia(P) snd_hda_codec_realtek usb_storage snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer e1000e ohci1394 snd ieee1394 i2c_core uhci_hcd ehci_hcd soundcore usbcore rtc processor thermal snd_page_alloc sg button thermal_sys

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: Pid: 366, comm: pdflush Tainted: P           2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1         

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: Pid: 366, comm: pdflush Tainted: P           2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1         

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8121e02c>]  [<ffffffff8121e02c>] radix_tree_tag_set+0x13/0x97

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8121e02c>]  [<ffffffff8121e02c>] radix_tree_tag_set+0x13/0x97

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: RSP: 0018:ffff8801adca7c60  EFLAGS: 00010012

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: RSP: 0018:ffff8801adca7c60  EFLAGS: 00010012

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: RAX: 0000000000000004 RBX: 0000000000000000 RCX: ffff8801aed50790

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: RAX: 0000000000000004 RBX: 0000000000000000 RCX: ffff8801aed50790

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: 004000000000171b RDI: ffff8801aed50798

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: 004000000000171b RDI: ffff8801aed50798

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: RBP: ffff8801aed50790 R08: 000000000000000a R09: ffff8801af063140

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: RBP: ffff8801aed50790 R08: 000000000000000a R09: ffff8801af063140

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: R10: 0000000000000004 R11: 00000000fffffffa R12: 0000000000000000

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: R10: 0000000000000004 R11: 00000000fffffffa R12: 0000000000000000

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: R13: ffff8801adb65400 R14: 000000000000000d R15: 00000000000016fd

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: R13: ffff8801adb65400 R14: 000000000000000d R15: 00000000000016fd

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff8800280ac000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff8800280ac000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0018 ES: 0018 CR0: 000000008005003b

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0018 ES: 0018 CR0: 000000008005003b

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: CR2: 00007f2cd1785320 CR3: 00000001a4d97000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: CR2: 00007f2cd1785320 CR3: 00000001a4d97000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: Process pdflush (pid: 366, threadinfo ffff8801adca6000, task ffff8801af256bb0)

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: Process pdflush (pid: 366, threadinfo ffff8801adca6000, task ffff8801af256bb0)

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: Stack:

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: ffffea0005c7e788 ffffffff810a297b ffff880000000000 ffffc900079fc000

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: ffffea0005c7e788 ffffffff810a297b ffff880000000000 ffffc900079fc000

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: <0> ffffc90007a8e8e8 ffffffff810f0081 ffff88016aedf0e0 0000000000000000

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: <0> ffffc90007a8e8e8 ffffffff810f0081 ffff88016aedf0e0 0000000000000000

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: <0> 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: <0> 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: Call Trace:

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810a297b>] ? __set_page_dirty+0x6e/0x8f

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810a297b>] ? __set_page_dirty+0x6e/0x8f

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810f0081>] ? do_journal_end+0x6c1/0xcf0

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810f0081>] ? do_journal_end+0x6c1/0xcf0

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81061a87>] ? pdflush+0x0/0x1ef

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81061a87>] ? pdflush+0x0/0x1ef

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81061a87>] ? pdflush+0x0/0x1ef

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81061a87>] ? pdflush+0x0/0x1ef

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810e2965>] ? reiserfs_sync_fs+0x32/0x50

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff810e2965>] ? reiserfs_sync_fs+0x32/0x50

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8121eda6>] ? __up_read+0x13/0x8d

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8121eda6>] ? __up_read+0x13/0x8d

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81086b39>] ? sync_supers+0x5b/0x97

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81086b39>] ? sync_supers+0x5b/0x97

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81060f57>] ? wb_kupdate+0x2f/0x119

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81060f57>] ? wb_kupdate+0x2f/0x119

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81061ba6>] ? pdflush+0x11f/0x1ef

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81061ba6>] ? pdflush+0x11f/0x1ef

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81060f28>] ? wb_kupdate+0x0/0x119

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81060f28>] ? wb_kupdate+0x0/0x119

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81061a87>] ? pdflush+0x0/0x1ef

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81061a87>] ? pdflush+0x0/0x1ef

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81043ff5>] ? kthread+0x8b/0x93

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81043ff5>] ? kthread+0x8b/0x93

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8100bd3a>] ? child_rip+0xa/0x20

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8100bd3a>] ? child_rip+0xa/0x20

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81043f6a>] ? kthread+0x0/0x93

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff81043f6a>] ? kthread+0x0/0x93

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8100bd30>] ? child_rip+0x0/0x20

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: [<ffffffff8100bd30>] ? child_rip+0x0/0x20

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: Code: e0 85 f0 74 07 f7 d0 21 f0 89 47 04 4c 89 c0 48 81 c4 c0 00 00 00 5b c3 44 8b 17 53 89 d3 44 89 d0 48 3b 34 c5 c0 33 5c 81 76 04 <0f> 0b eb fe 41 6b c2 06 4c 8b 47 08 44 8d 58 fa 89 d0 49 83 e0 

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: RIP  [<ffffffff8121e02c>] radix_tree_tag_set+0x13/0x97

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: RSP <ffff8801adca7c60>

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: RSP <ffff8801adca7c60>

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: ---[ end trace 17fb1fe5b41c3f37 ]---

Feb  1 22:56:21 corei7 kernel: ---[ end trace 17fb1fe5b41c3f37 ]---

##BOOT

Feb  2 06:32:05 corei7 syslog-ng[3657]: syslog-ng starting up;
```

Last edited by Ascodas on Wed Feb 10, 2010 9:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut, 

Perso je retournerai à nouveau les barettes si memtest montre des erreurs...mes premières barettes corsair je les ai fait changer 2 fois ! 

Des barettes defecteuses c'est à coup sûr des plantages aléatoires...

En revanche c vrai que ça : corei7 kernel: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#7 stuck for 61s! [rm:21731]  qui se répète pour chaque cpu c'est embettant...

As tu le dernier BIOS en vigueur pour ta Carte Mère ?

edit : a priori un coup de google et il y a plein de bugs relatant ces CPU stuck... (mais n'entraineraient pas de freeze => donc barettes de RAM...)

un patch : http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14289

edit2 : J'ai eu un problème de freeze avec mon I7 et  mes disques ext4 monté en write back, et j'avais dans mon logs des lignes de pdflush, pour corrigé le problème il m'a fallu repassé en data ordered mode.. à voir si t es dans ce cas

----------

## geekounet

Attention à ne pas forcément accuser la RAM, le problème peut aussi venir de la CM ou du CPU, faut tester plusieurs combinaisons. Ya des risques à jouer avec du matos trop récent et non éprouvé.  :Wink: 

----------

## Ascodas

Oui mon BIOS est bien à jour, par contre du nouveau :

Lorsque mon ordi freeze sur un emerge (quasi systématique)  il est toujours accessible par ssh et un top me donne le tree de process qui bloquent :

```
root      8794  0.0  0.0   3836   592 ?        S    14:05   0:00 [sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4] sandbox "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh" unpack

root      8795  0.0  0.0 105224  4216 ?        S    14:05   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

root      8826  0.0  0.0 105444  4144 ?        S    14:05   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

root      9010  0.0  0.0 105444  3664 ?        S    14:05   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

root      9011  100  0.0   8872  1336 ?        R    14:05  24:22 patch -p0 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch

root      9166  0.2  0.9 227268 55492 ?        D    14:20   0:01 /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/bin/emerge -1 gimp
```

Et ca n'évolue plus ensuite la commande patch est bloqué a 100% de CPU.

Une idée ?

NB : En utilisation normale le PC est stable, c'est uniquement lors d'un emerge que l'erreur semble reproductible, une compilation du noyau bien passée.

le log issu de ce freeze est tout a fait comparable à celui de mon premier post.

Merci.

----------

## gglaboussole

J'veux pas insiter... mais tu confirmes que ton dur n'est pas monté avec data=writeback ??

car les freezes dont je parlais avec mon i7 étaient aléatoires, mais sytèmatiques lors d'un emerge... et il se trouve que le processus pdflush est en relation avec la mémoire et les lectures écritures sur le disque...

----------

## Ascodas

je n'ai délibérément pas utilisé cette option et de plus je suis reiserfs.

Par contre j'ai remis mon unique barrette de 2Go en DDR3 1333 10600 et ce semble rouler.

Je vais faire des tests avec mes barrettes corsair triple channel PC3-10666 pour voir ce que ca donne mais normalement il n'y a pas de problèmes avec le trio DX58SO/corei7/triple channel DDR3 1333.

Le problème avec memtest c'est que il peut y avoir des erreurs il me semble sans que ce soit forcement une RAM défectueuse ?

Je reposte des que j'arrive à localiser qquechose, si vous avez des idées ...

----------

## Ascodas

Hello,

J'ai testé toutes mes barrettes une par une -> aucun problème

J'ai testé tous mes slots avec une barrette -> aucun problème

Je suis en train de tester avec deux barrettes -> il ne semble pas y avoir de problème

Serait ce le triple channel qui pose problème, pourtant certains d'entre vous l'utilise sans problème il me semble.

Pour la compatibilité MB / RAM, je pense que c'est ok la MB est une DX58SO :

 *Quote:*   

> Memory frequency (refer to TPS for configuration requirements)  	Triple channel DDR3 1066/1333/1600 MHz

 

La ram c'est 1 x Kit Triple Channel DDR3, 3 x 2 Go, PC3-10666, CAS 9, Corsair

----------

## kwenspc

 *Ascodas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Serait ce le triple channel qui pose problème, pourtant certains d'entre vous l'utilise sans problème il me semble.
> 
> 

 

Le triple channel c'était pas la tip top moumoute il y a encore pas si longtemps. Y a pas mal de CM il a fallut attendre une mise à jour du BIOS pour avoir quelque chose d'utilisable (certaines CM de bootaient même pas en triple channel...).

Vu que ton BIOS est à jour, il faut voir la configuration de ce dernier. Y a souvent des petites bricoles dans les BIOS qui affectent pas mal le système. Amha, il faut aussi chercher de ce côté là.

Coté Linux je pense pas qu'il y ait à redire. En principe ce genre de feature hardware est totalement transparente pour l'OS.

----------

## gglaboussole

Si tu la fait tourner en 1333 tu peux aussi essayer de la descendre à 1066 Mhz, c'est la fréquence maxi officiellement supporté par les i7 (pour ma part 12 Go en triple channel des mêmes barettes que toi ne me posaient pas de soucis en 1333 mais je les ai laissés à 1066 depuis cet été because ça chauffe !)

edit : en plus en 1066 elles passent en CAS 8

----------

## El_Goretto

+1 pour diminuer la frequence et voir. 

Forcer dans le BIOS le paramétrage de la RAM peut aussi être bénéfique, plutôt que de le laisser en auto.

Si c'est pas une RAM défectueuse, ça peut être le CPU et son controlleur mémoire intégré...

Sinon, ça peut être l'association particulière de la RAM et de la mobo. Par exemple, pour ma config (pas un i7 hein), sur le forum officiel de la marque de RAM, c'était bien spécifié qu'il fallait monter le voltage à 2.0V sur mon modèle (pourrite) de CM. Un fois fait, plus d'erreur après une nuit de memtest.

----------

## Ascodas

Alors a l'insertion du troisième module je retrouve mes crashs.

Merci pour vos remarques et en effet il y a de quoi configurer la ram, le problème est que je suis completement novice sur le sujet et il n'y a aucun post relatif a ma ram sur le forum corsair.

Les variables suivantes peuvent être paramétrées dans mon BIOS, ma ram est une DDR3-1333 (XMS3-10666C9*3CH)	6GB Kit (3 x 2GB)	9-9-9-24-2T	1.5

```
Uncore Multiplier

Memory Multiplier

tCL

tRCD

tRP

tRASmin

tRFC

tRRD

tWR

tWTR

tRTP

tRC

tFAW

Memory Voltage

QPI
```

gglaboussole, tu peux me passer tes params ? merci.

----------

## gglaboussole

En fait je suis pas sur d'avoir tout à fait la même RAM :

J'ai 2 kit de 6 Go :XMS3 DDR3-SDRAM PC12800 TR3X6G1600C9 CL 9-9-9-24-2T 1.5

Et j'ai pas la même CM (Gigabyte)

Pour ce qui est de mes réglages (enfin ceux que j'ai pu retrouver car il y a des paramètres que je n'ai pas et inversement...) concernant RAM et CPU j'ai tout laissé en auto (pas d'OC) car je suis très satisfait des perfs

La seule chose que j'ai touché c'est une rubrique dans la gestion de la RAM qui s'appelle "Performance Enhance" que j'ai mis à fond (soit à Extreme)

Ce qui me semble important :

-Si tu as un menu XMP Profile : Désactive le !! -> c'est lui qui dit au Bios de ta CM à Combien tourne ta Ram et la mets d'office à son Maxi... et donc à 1333...

- Si tu as plus de  slots que de barettes attention pour le triple channel ! Comme pour le double d'ailleurs tes barrettes  doivent impérativement être sur un slot de même couleur (pas 2 sur le bleue et 1 sur le rouge par ex...) De plus consultes la doc de ta CM si tu as comme moi 6 slots et que tu n'en occupes que 3, il y a certainement une couleur prioritaire...

-Avant de toucher à quoique ce soit dans ton bios consulte le mode d'emploi pour le reset du bios ça peut servir   :Laughing:   sur ma Gigabyte c'est un simple bouton...

```

uncore multiplier auto

QPI auto

Memory Voltage 1.50

Cas 8 

TRCD 8

TRP 8

TRPD 8

TWTR 4

TRTP 4

TRC 27

TWAx 20

```

----------

## Ascodas

Ok merci beaucoup gglaboussole et en effet on a pas la même ram d'ailleurs je sais pas ce que c'est cette ram que j'ai acheté (CMX6GX3M3A1333C9) personne n'en parle !  :Smile: 

Je redonne des nouvelles si je trouve ...

----------

## Ascodas

Hello,

Mon système s'est largement stabilisé avec les paramêtres suivant passé à la ram via le BIOS de la mb :

9-9-9-24 (tcl/cas - tRCD - tRP - tRAS)

et passer le voltage à 1.6 V

Merci à tous.

a+

----------

## Ascodas

 *Ascodas wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Mon système s'est largement stabilisé avec les paramêtres suivant passés à la ram via le BIOS de la mb :
> 
> 9-9-9-24 (tcl/cas - tRCD - tRP - tRAS)
> ...

 

----------

